# Armillaria takes another one



## treedoc1 (Nov 27, 2007)

30" Red Oak, slight bottle butt
White rot throughout roots. A little wind toppled this one over.
Our dry summers have really played havoc on the marginal trees.
We have seen a half a dozen topple over in the past few weeks.


----------



## PB (Nov 29, 2007)

Always sad to see a good tree go, but at least you won't have to feel guilty cutting it up for firewood.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 2, 2007)

what makes you suspect armillaria? did you peel the bark off and find white fans? looks like construction damage.


----------

